# Mini infinity vivarium...



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

Just finished putting the background on this vivarium which I got last Saturday from the recently held Reptile Super Show in Pomona, it is made out of plastic ( polycarbonate). I'll be putting some plants next...


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks wicked cool. How big is it?.


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

mordoria said:


> Looks wicked cool. How big is it?.


The seller said it's 14 gallons.


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

Here are pictures of my infinity terrarium planted with the following plants...

Epidendrum porpax
Pleurothallis trichostoma
Pleurothallis grobyi
Porroglossum dactylum
Restrepia trichoglossa
Stelis mystax
Neoregelia lilliputiana
Marcgavia sp.
Pilea glauca
Ficus pumila var. quercifolia


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice! Keep us updated as it grows in.


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

frogface said:


> Nice! Keep us updated as it grows in.


Thank you, yes I do intend to update this every now and then. There are already new roots developing from the mini orchids and one of the Neoregelia is in bloom right now.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Very nice tank. Do you have a drainage layer? You may want to add one if you don't to keep the soil from getting water logged.


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

Mitch said:


> Very nice tank. Do you have a drainage layer? You may want to add one if you don't to keep the soil from getting water logged.


Thank you, yes this tank is well thought of regarding the construction. There is a good size of compartment underneath (which also serves as the base or stand) where I have a good amount of hydroton to keep the soil from getting logged.


----------



## Greasy (Sep 1, 2011)

nice choice of plants, makes the tank look larger then it really is. =)


----------



## Jesse (Sep 19, 2005)

Very Nice, I like the curved front.


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

Just an update, new plants were introduced and I have to change the CFL. I thought I have a 6500K installed at first but it was a 5000k lamp...


----------



## tahir tareen (Dec 17, 2009)

third picture from the bottom, what is the plant thats in focus in the center? i believe i have that in one tank courtesy of a friend.


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Very cool set-up.
I really like the curved front.
Todd


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

tahir tareen said:


> third picture from the bottom, what is the plant thats in focus in the center? i believe i have that in one tank courtesy of a friend.


It is a Trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes...a very nice and easy to grow orchid.


----------

